# clam up



## Gavril

The verb _clam up_ means (according to dictionary.com) "to refuse to talk or reply; refrain from talking or divulging information". It has a stronger meaning than _be quiet_, _be silent_ etc. Does _clam up _have an equivalent in Finnish?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I sometimes say, _"He clammed up like a shell!"_  There must be dozens of Finnish equivalents; some of them may be more or less rude in tone. These come to mind:

_Hän piti suunsa visusti kiinni / supussa._
_Hän virkkanut sanaakaan.
Hän ei puhua pukahtanut.
Hänen huulensa olivat sinetöidyt. _= His/Her lips were sealed.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Hän virkkanut sanaakaan.
> _



Just to be sure: did you mean to leave out _ei_ in the above sentence?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Just to be sure: did you mean to leave out _ei_ in the above sentence?


Of course not! Terrible! Thank you for pointing it out.


----------

